# poke berry vs. elder berry



## mekasmom

How can you tell the difference between wild elderberry and wild pokeberry? I know the one is supposed to be poisonous.


----------



## oneokie

Google.


----------



## ksfarmer

pokeberry pictures......http://www.google.com/search?q=poke...v&sa=X&ei=MlJuTrTcBO6ssALd9-noBA&ved=0CFMQsAQ

elderberry pictures.....http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&..._gc.r_pw.&fp=2ea25270560d40fb&biw=960&bih=459


Edit: Pokeberry is the one that can be poisonous


----------



## mekasmom

I've looked at the pictures all over the web of the two, but they look very similar to me. I just wondered if there was a simple"howto" like the spacing of the leaves or the berries or something like that? They just all look the same to me.


----------



## oth47

When poke gets big the stems are red..poke is a weed,so the stems are tough and hollow,but not woody.Elderberry is a shrub,so the stems are kinda woody.Elderberry fruit grows in a more or less flat cluster like the flowers.Pokeberries grow more like grapes,in an elongated bunch.


----------



## Danaus29

Elderberry has ferny leaves, poke has large simple leaves. Poke berries hang down on a long single stalk, elderberries are in an upright umbrella shaped cluster.


----------



## mekasmom

Ok,that is clear. Thank you both. I have a bunch of pokeberry growing at the back of the property then not elderberry. I'm glad I asked here.


----------



## SueMc

Here's a nice website comparing the two. When you see them both you'll never confuse them:

http://www.herbalrootszine.com/articles/elderberry-vs-pokeberry/


----------



## Bat Farm

The pokeberry looks like it has been poked. That's where the name comes from


----------



## mekasmom

That website with the two pictured side by side makes it so clear. Thank you so much. I know for a fact that what is growing on the back of the property is poke berry now. 
Thanks.


----------



## ekjns

This is a great thread and its always good to be sure when you are picking berries. We have been thinking about picking elder berries for wine making.


----------

